# Electronic Rust Module



## BlackseX (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone installed this module in their vehicle? The technology sounds good but does it work? I was quoted approx. $900 at the dealer.

Any suggestions/advise.

I was told spraying the vehicle through Krown Rust or similar places creates problems for various sensors over time.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Electronic rust protection works great - on ships. Unless you plan on floating your X-Trail, don't bother. Krown it.

We've had ours Krowned for 4 years now - no issues with sensors. In fact, I'd be bloody mad at a dealership for lying to me like that. "...creates problems with sensors over time?" So does moisture in the air. Krown displaces moisture from electrical connections, acts as a chassis lubricant, and is the best rust control measure you can take. Sticky sprays and electronic modules are inferior, with the modules being the most inferior.


----------



## BlackseX (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks! I appreciate the insight. 

I've always taken my vehicles to Krown, and never had issues with sensors malfunctioning until this year. Could have been a coincidence...anyways I found another shop that claims there product is better than Krowns. Any thoughts on Cobra, located in Mississauga (Dundas & Mavis)


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

From their site, they use a water-based oil (?!?!?) that is mildly acidic (!)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?

Doesn't that throw up red flags for you, just thinking about it?


----------



## BlackseX (Feb 24, 2009)

Any thoughts on Krown rust control affecting the front "plastic" fenders on the '06 X-trail?

I've been going to the Brampton location (Rutherford Rd.) with previous cars, but never had there service technicians drill holes in the body. Anyone experience better service from a specific location or can I expect equal attention to detail from all Krown rust control professionals.


----------

